# Dutch Open 2007



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Oct 14, 2007)

Joël van Noort won the Dutch Open 2007 with an average in the final of 13.77 seconds. Erik Akkersdijk finished second (14.88) and Rama Temmink finished third (14.95).
World records: Erik Akkersdijk 3x3 9.77 (single), Megaminx 1:14.90 (single) 1:18.86 (average).
European records: Erik Akkersdijk 5x5 1:42.08 (single), Rama Temmink 3x3 one-handed 21.27 (average).

Erik! You are my hero! 
If anyone have some videos from that amazing competition, share it immediately!!!


----------



## Hubdra (Oct 14, 2007)

Ron van Bruchem got a sub-60 4x4 avg 0o


----------



## joey (Oct 14, 2007)

I hope the 9.77 is on video, or atleast a picture of Erik and the timer? Please someone?

Shaipo: How come you didn't go in the end? I saw your name on the registration.


----------



## pjk (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice Erik, congrats! You are even Matyas' hero, that is something to be proud of 

Congrats Ron as well for second best 4x4 avg! What a competition.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 14, 2007)

It seems like there are always many WRs and NRs set in competition lately...


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Oct 14, 2007)

joey! Unfortunatelly sometimes I have to go to school.


----------



## joey (Oct 14, 2007)

Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) said:


> joey! Unfortunatelly sometimes I have to go to school.



Mátyás! Yes that is unfortunate. So you will have to miss school for the UK open  Or not, so I can win BLD 

Here is a pic of me and Kuti: http://www.flickr.com/photos/flowmo/1571653580/


----------



## Rama (Oct 14, 2007)

I am really behind schedule with my homework since Budapest, I am still surprised of my ok non lucky OH times at the Dutch Open(I choked at the 4th solve a bit and choked a bit on the 5th and had 5 f2l-pairs there).

The most funny thing is still the 1st, 2nd, 3rd round of the main 3x3 speedsolving, Joël 1st, Erik 2nd and Me 3rd. 

Congratulations to everyone!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats to Arnaud for finally solving a single cube BLD in competition! He can no longer claim that he can only solve them 2 at a time.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 14, 2007)

wow... Great job everyone.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 14, 2007)

Erik you made it, the world record!! 
Congratulations. 
Enschede rulez!
Gus


----------



## guusrs (Oct 14, 2007)

Poorly I missed the competition, 
Does someone have the FMC scramble for me to simulate?
Thanx
Gus


----------



## Foxpapa (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm french so i'm a little disappointed of this record ( Thibaut you can beat him ! ) but congratulation to Erik... And Matias who said Erik is his hero !!!


----------



## tim (Oct 14, 2007)

Foxpapa said:


> I'm french so i'm a little disappointed of this record ( Thibaut you can beat him ! ) but congratulation to Erik... And Matias who said Erik is his hero !!!



Nationality shouldn't play a role in cubing...


----------



## clincher (Oct 14, 2007)

wow does someone have a video of Erik's single solve


----------



## Rama (Oct 14, 2007)

tim said:


> Foxpapa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm french so i'm a little disappointed of this record ( Thibaut you can beat him ! ) but congratulation to Erik... And Matias who said Erik is his hero !!!
> ...



Yip correct, it is getting very boring, let's be friends not French *drums*.


----------



## joey (Oct 14, 2007)

clincher said:


> wow does someone have a video of Erik's single solve



Apparently so, but it has to be uploaded.


----------



## Foxpapa (Oct 14, 2007)

tim said:


> Foxpapa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm french so i'm a little disappointed of this record ( Thibaut you can beat him ! ) but congratulation to Erik... And Matias who said Erik is his hero !!!
> ...



I was a little proud that's it was a french people who had the record, but just a little . Sorry if can's express me perfectly, my english isn't perfect


----------



## Erik (Oct 14, 2007)

Matyas, I'm honoured that you say I'm your hero cause you are definatly one of mine! Someone recorded it and I gave him my email address, I hope he will email me soon about it. Just to get rid of any rumours, it was PLL skip  though funnily I did 9.86 non-lucky 2 hours later while racing 

Oh and Guus, Enschede definatly rules! (though city and country indeed doesn't matter all that much)

Oh and how can I forget this: Mr. Konstantinos Verdes from Olympicubes said that the winner of the 5x5 event will receive a 5x5 Olympicubes! And I won!


----------



## clincher (Oct 14, 2007)

Erik said:


> Oh and how can I forget this: Mr. Konstantinos Verdes from Olympicubes said that the winner of the 5x5 event will receive a 5x5 Olympicubes! And I won!



Did they gave a 5x5 or a 5x5 and another one like a 7x7x7


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2007)

Mike: I lost the multi-blind National Record to Ton. Multi-blind was almost impossible because of all the noise. Single blind were very hard scrambles (8 mis-oriented edges, 7 mis-oriented corners, 3-2-2 cycles for corners, 4-4-3 cycles for edges) but the conditions were very good (silent audience, middle of day, >3 hours of sleep the night before)

Guus: I have the scramble for Fewest Moves at home. I will try to post it tonight. I spent to much time on a good F2L again (found something nice, wrote it down wrong, spent 30 minutes finding it again) and DNF-ed. There was a good beginning with both the regular and inverse scramble. Clément Gallet won with a pseudo 2x2x3-block.

And I did very well in the second day. I think I broke my 3x3x3 average both times, as well as my 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 average. And I had a sub 2:20 5x5x5 solve.

Erik got a black Olympic 5x5x5 cube that looks and feels a lot like an Eastsheen, but turns a little better. It has to be broken in though.


----------



## adragast (Oct 15, 2007)

Nothing to add... congratulations to Erik, first to manage to beat the world record and secondly to be very humble (like "no, I was just lucky, it was a PLL skip...").


----------



## Erik (Oct 15, 2007)

that was about the first thing I said after I did it, anyone could've had a PLL skip and get the WR I think... just the F2L/OLL was ok


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2007)

I think a lot of people have had PLL-skips. You just had the best solve before the PLL of all of them 

I think 9.77 is very impressive, even without PLL!


----------



## Pedro (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, congratz Erik!

I tought that the 9.86 just could be beaten with another lucky solve...and it was  haha

but...I think it is posible to beat that with non-lucky solve(s)...just the right scramble, right person, right day...

some people did better than that at home, without lucky...so...


----------



## Foxpapa (Oct 15, 2007)

Pedro said:


> Yeah, congratz Erik!
> 
> I tought that the 9.86 just could be beaten with another lucky solve...and it was  haha
> 
> ...



It is certainly possible. the 9.90 of Edouard Chambon isn't a lucky solve, so...


----------



## Erik (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes it is very possible indeed, I did 9.86 (lol) at the mc donalds later that day and also a sub 9.50. Joel 'sub-10' van Noort is hitting quite some sub-10's too!


----------



## Joël (Oct 15, 2007)

Foxpapa said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, congratz Erik!
> ...



That is debatable:



> i entered the last pair with the F face
> that skipped me the OLL
> you can consider that as lucky



If it wasn't lucky, it was at least very fortunate.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah...what are the chances to get corners oriented when you do a different insertion? I think nobody calculated that yet...


----------



## Erik (Oct 15, 2007)

this was not only corners but just the whole F2L I think he got the normal RU'R' case and inserted it with U'R'FRF' to skip OLL..


----------



## Pedro (Oct 15, 2007)

Erik said:


> *this was not only corners but just the whole F2L* I think he got the normal RU'R' case and inserted it with U'R'FRF' to skip OLL..



didn't understand that...

I meant...what are the chances to get corners (of the LL) oriented, when you insert the last pair with R' F R F' instead of U R U' R' (or something similar)


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 15, 2007)

that way of inserting is only affecting the edges if i think of it correctly. there are 8 different orientation cases for the corners (solved state already included), so i think when you insert the pair the zbf2l way (orienting LL corners while solving last f2l pair) you have 1/8 chance of an oll skip.
please correct me if im wrong, thanks


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 15, 2007)

Johannes or someone should come up with some mathematical equation to figure out the chances.


----------



## Jack (Oct 15, 2007)

That was in the thread about the solve... It is 1/27, because there is a one in three chance a corner will be oriented, which means one in nine of two oriented, and one in 27 of three oriented and then the fourth one must be correct.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 15, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Johannes or someone should come up with some mathematical equation to figure out the chances.


The chances to get an OLL skip is 1:3x3x3x2x2x2 = 1:216
The chances to get a PLL skip is 1:4x3x3x2 =1:72
The chance to get an CO skip is 1:3x3x3=1:27
The chance to get an EO skip is 1:2x2x2=1:8 (and Zbigniew Zborowski knows all 1 step LL algs to handle these!)
I think many world-top-25 cubers already had many lucky cases and Erik is now the fastest. I guess that the single solve world record will only be broken by another lucky case.

Sometimes lucky cases are in the beginning of a solve but of you see the other solve-times of that same world-record round there was no luck at the beginning.


----------



## Erik (Oct 15, 2007)

guusrs said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > Johannes or someone should come up with some mathematical equation to figure out the chances.
> ...



That last thing was maybe because I started on yellow, though I'm not sure I did... Opposite colour solving for president


----------



## Pedro (Oct 15, 2007)

guusrs said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > Johannes or someone should come up with some mathematical equation to figure out the chances.
> ...



what about inserting the last pair in another way? doesn't that change anything at all?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 15, 2007)

I think the chance is still the same, because that stat is figured by possible combinations, not doing the move RUR'. There would have to be a different calculation for a particular insert, and then someone relating that to the other one. I'm not sure how to go about doing this, but I think that's what you would have to do to compare different inserts.


----------



## Erik (Oct 15, 2007)

So if the chance of good corners is 1/27 as Guus says and you know that they will be wrong with RU'R' and try R'FRF' instead the chance is just 1/26 I think...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is the scramble for Fewest Moves:

B F2 D B' F2 R' B' F' L2 R' B' F D U' L' U R' D2 B2 R D' F L' R D

and for your convenience the inverse scramble:

D' R' L F' D R' B2 D2 R U' L U D' F' B R L2 F B R F2 B D' F2 B'


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 16, 2007)

guusrs said:


> The chance to get an EO skip is 1:2x2x2=1:8 (and Zbigniew Zborowski knows all 1 step LL algs to handle these!)


Are you sure? A while ago (if I understood correctly) he knew just the cases where edges are solved (EO _and_ EP done).

That would mean there are now at least 2 people who know ZBLL...


----------



## Marcell (Oct 16, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> That would mean there are now at least 2 people who know ZBLL...



BTW, who is the other one?


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 16, 2007)

Marcell said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > That would mean there are now at least 2 people who know ZBLL...
> ...


See message #750 on the Petrus method mailing list.

He knows ZBF2L, too.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 16, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > The chance to get an EO skip is 1:2x2x2=1:8 (and Zbigniew Zborowski knows all 1 step LL algs to handle these!)
> ...


If Zbigniew was telling me the truth when I was talking to him in Budepest: yes it is true! He also demonstrated some algorithmes definitely with edges not solved, just oriented. I'm thinking of learning this ZBLL system as well, but just for FMC, not speedcubing.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2007)

Zbigniew knows the case if the following conditions are met:

1. Edge orientation is done
2. Edge permuation is done OR 2 edges are swapped in opposite directions (UF and UB or UL and UR)

1. If Edge orientation is not done he made a mistake during his "F2L"
2. If Edge permutation is a 2 or 4 edges diagonally swapped case he doesn't know the 1 look case.

The fact that he doesn't know the case doesn't mean he cannot find/invent it in 1 hour!


----------



## DavidCalvo (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice to see you again in the DCD.

It has been a really amazing weekend, full of funny moments.

I specially lauged a lot when Arnauld did the pop blindfolded and unsuccessfully tried to find it (sorry for that Arnauld).

Glad to see you again amazing cubist and really kind guys.


And of course, congrats to Mr Akkersdijk for the amazing WR (s), Ernesto and Alejandro for their nice times, Rama for his amazing progression, Ron for his amazing average on 4x4 and efford on the organization, with Ton (also for your multiple BLD), Maria for your kindness and your good results, Joel for your (well deserved) winning, Lars for your awesome way of moving the cube, Gilles for his fast times at everything, Clement for his successful multiBLD and a long list that I don't write but they're in my mind.


Thank you everybody for making these kind of trips unforgetables.

I'm just talking about the speedcubing section (but for sure I also enjoyed too much the marketplace section) (so another long list of people is included in the thank-you-list, you all know I'm glad to meet or to see you again)

Personally, I think I'm really happy with the times I got in competition.

Overall, I got 12 national records. I got personal best on megaminx and 5x5 (my first competition, I do not speedsolve them). 12.63 single solve in competition, and two other 13s solve (unluckily one of them was judged as a DNF since the timer reseted by itself). I also got my unofficial personal best on the 3x3, and my first under 10 second solve, while cubing with Ron and so on in the lobby of the hotel, exactly 9.93, with a PLL skip. I finished fourth in almost all the events, third in the 2x2 and an unexpected fifth place in the 3x3. (Both Ron and Lars are much faster than me).

The only bad thing that has happened is that someone (I hope accidentally) swaped my really-well-turning and new pyraminx for an unscrewed and unplayabled one.

Anyway, and as I told, my remind of this weekend is not my results on the competition but the nice moments I have had with you all.

Thank you and see you soon!

David


----------



## guusrs (Oct 16, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Here is the scramble for Fewest Moves:
> 
> B F2 D B' F2 R' B' F' L2 R' B' F D U' L' U R' D2 B2 R D' F L' R D
> 
> ...


Hi Arnaud, 
thanx for the scramble.
I found a nice solution in 20 minutes:
almost F2L: F' D2 L' U' D' R' B2 R D B R2 D2 (11)
preparing LL: D2 R' D B' D B D' R F (9)
8 mover LL: R D F' R F R' D' R' (8)
Total: 28 moves.
I won't miss Dutch open's again...

 Gus


----------



## mrCage (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Guus 

That shortens to 26 (cancelling 3 turns between steps 1 + 2. Also it doesn't solve the cube. Obviously some missing turn(s) in that :-o

Greeetz!!

-Per


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 17, 2007)

I think Guus tried to write down the solution in a more understandable way. The cancellations were implied.

However, Guus still has problems counting moves because F' D2 L' U' D' R' B2 R D B R2 D2 is not (11).

If I have a cube tonight I will check for the real solution. The trick will be in the R2 D2 D2 R' cancellations.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Per, Arnaud,

Yes, again I made an error breaking down the solution , but this time it was soooo obvious, remove D2 at the end of the first step and the counting will then be right too, 11 turns for this step, so no cancellations are left.

Did you see the 13-move F2L solution in it? But I changed it after move 11.

Gus


----------



## DhuCerbin (Oct 17, 2007)

guusrs said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > guusrs said:
> ...


AFAIK he knows ZZLL. It's not the same to ZBLL.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 17, 2007)

> Did you see the 13-move F2L solution in it? But I changed it after move 11.


 
I have gotten 13 move F2L twice now. Once at the Polish Open, the other time in the previous weekly competition. The first time I also changed it after 11 moves to get a better last layer. The second time I kept it and just did OLL+PLL (which is already 2 skipped steps for me because I only know 10 OLL and 6 PLL for my regular 4 look last layer)

I was once told by a certain FMC-expert that my good beginnings and his continuations would be a winning combination. I don't think you need my good beginnings anymore 

However, I think I will beat you at the next official tournament if you don't check the writing of your solution!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erik (Oct 23, 2007)

I now have the video check it out: 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JqFFXs0RAnI


----------

